# Direct Vent in bedroom



## David Henderson (Apr 29, 2013)

Can a direct vent heater be installed in a bedroom?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 29, 2013)

Depends....Need more info

Section M1502.1 IRC 2009, Section 504.6 IMC 2009 .... heaters located in a bedroom or bathroom shall be installed in a sealed enclosure


----------



## mark handler (Apr 29, 2013)

2010 CALIFORNIA MECHANICAL CODE

908.0 Gas Fireplaces, Vented.

908.1 Prohibited Installations. Vented gas fireplaces shall not be installed in bathrooms or bedrooms unless the appliance is listed and the bedroom or bathroom has the required volume in accordance with Section 701.2. [NFPA 54:10.7.1]

Exception: Direct-vent gas fireplaces.


----------



## David Henderson (Apr 29, 2013)

Mark need section CMC can't find anything to allow or not allow, direct vent wall heaters approx. 150 sq. ft.


----------



## David Henderson (Apr 29, 2013)

not a fire place


----------



## David Henderson (Apr 29, 2013)

one in each bedroom and sitting room


----------



## mark handler (Apr 29, 2013)

Not prohibited by 2010 CALIFORNIA MECHANICAL CODE but needs listing for installation in bedroom


----------



## David Henderson (Apr 29, 2013)

thank you, nothing in manuf. specs


----------



## klarenbeek (Apr 29, 2013)

Don't know about the CA codes, but it is allowed under the I-codes.  IFGC 303.3 and IRC G2406.2 both say the same thing:

303.3 Prohibited locations. Appliances shall not be located

in sleeping rooms, bathrooms, toilet rooms, storage closets or

surgical rooms, or in a space that opens only into such rooms

or spaces, except where the installation complies with one of

the following:

1. The appliance is a direct-vent appliance installed in

accordance with the conditions of the listing and the

manufacturer’s instructions.


----------

